# Kaffeine, no reproduce ciertos audios mp3 de videos[solved]

## elchicosinhada

Pues me pasa algo bastante raro, y es que en ciertos vídeos, el audio (en mp3) no suena bien, de hecho, es como si colocase un disco de música rayado entero. El mplayer los reproduce correctamente, pero no kaffeine.

Os pongo los datos que me da mplayer de uno de los videos:

```
Detectado formato de archivo AVI.

[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0

[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1

VIDEO:  [DX50]  512x288  24bpp  31.200 fps  779.8 kbps (95.2 kbyte/s)

Información de clip:

 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 (build 2423/release)

 Name: Persiguiendo a Amy

 Subject: Persiguiendo a Amy

 Artist: Artik [SDG]

 Copyright: SDG - Spanish DivX Group

 Comments: montaje con audio VHSrip y comprimido a WMA

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family.

Video codec seleccionado: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3.

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 96.0 kbit/6.80% (ratio: 12000->176400)

Audio codec seleccionado: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Comenzando la reproducción...

VDec: vo solicitud de config - 512 x 288 (csp preferida: Planar YV12).

VDec: usando Planar YV12 como salida csp (no 0)

Aspecto es 1.78:1 - prescalando a aspecto correcto.

VO: [xv] 512x288 => 512x288 Planar YV12

A:   1.5 V:   1.5 A-V:  0.001 ct:  0.000  49/ 49  3%  0%  1.2% 0 0

Saliendo... (Salida.)

```

Datos de mplayer kaffeine xine y ffmpeg:

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdparanoia dga dts dvd encode fbcon gif iconv ipv6 jpeg mmx mp3 musepack opengl png quicktime samba sdl srt sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis x264 xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cflags -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -enca -esd -ftp -ggi -gtk -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5  USE="encode vorbis -arts -debug -dvb -gstreamer -kdehiddenvisibility -xcb -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd fbcon flac imagemagick ipv6 mng musepack nls opengl samba sdl theora truetype vcd vorbis xv -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -gnome -gtk -jack -libcaca -mad -mmap -modplug -oss -pulseaudio -real -speex -v4l (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xcb -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r1  USE="X a52 aac encode mmx ogg sdl theora threads truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -network -oss -test -v4l" 0 kB

```

A ver que se os ocurre.Last edited by elchicosinhada on Sat Sep 22, 2007 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

El audio de ese archivo es wma, y de wma hay ochocientos mil variantes. Probablemente mplayer soporte wma bastante mejor que xine. Si todos los demás archivos que fallan contienen audio wma, ya sabes cuál es el problema.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Los otros estoy seguro de que son mp3, más que nada, por que uno de ellos lo recomprimí yo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> Los otros estoy seguro de que son mp3, más que nada, por que uno de ellos lo recomprimí yo.

 

Bueno, probemos otra cosa.

Veo que el audio está sampleado a 44.1khz. Ve a las preferencias del motor xine en kaffeine. Audio, opciones avanzadas, y mira en la opción synchronization.force_rate. si está a algo distinto de 0 o 44100, cámbialo a 0, si está a 0 y no funciona, prueba poniendo 44100, reinicia kaffeine y prueba de nuevo. A ver si fuera ese el problema.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Siento tardar en responder, he estado de viaje..

Bueno, he probado, estaba en 0, lo he cambiado y sigue igual...

----------

## mad93

No faltaria poner en make.conf la variable "mad" ?

----------

## elchicosinhada

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> No faltaria poner en make.conf la variable "mad" ?

 

Te quiero!!  :Very Happy: 

Ale, ale, solucionado

----------

## mad93

Jejeje, me pasó lo mismo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Me alegro por ti.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

¿Qué significa la variable "mad" en el make.conf? de que se encarga esta variable?

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola a todos.
> 
> ¿Qué significa la variable "mad" en el make.conf? de que se encarga esta variable?
> 
> Saludos.

 

"mad" activa el enlazado con la librería libmad (puedes buscarla con ese mismo nombre en portage). Dicha librería se encarga del decodificado de audio mpeg (por ejemplo, en archivos mp3).

Xine puede decodificar mp3 por si mismo sin problema, pero al parecer, libmad tiene un soporte más amplio para formatos no estándar y ficheros con errores. Creo recordar que libmad es algo más pesada en la cpu que el decodificador estándar mpeg de xine, es por eso que no se activa de forma automática para sustituir al decodificador de xine.

----------

